# The Canon PowerShot G7 X Mark III is finally on the way



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 21, 2019)

> It’s finally happening, the Canon PowerShot  G7 X Mark III has appeared on dealer order sheets and will likely be announced alongside the PowerShot G5 X Mark II.
> There have been no reliable specifications for the long rumoured and most popular G series PowerShot camera.



Continue reading...


----------



## Punio (Jun 21, 2019)

Not sure what they could offer that would tempt mark 2 owners to upgrade.


----------



## tron (Jun 21, 2019)

Punio said:


> Not sure what they could offer that would tempt mark 2 owners to upgrade.


I am certain that one upgrade is a very nice III in place of a mediocre II for the current camera!


----------



## Adelino (Jun 21, 2019)

Punio said:


> Not sure what they could offer that would tempt mark 2 owners to upgrade.


Dual Pixel autofocus.


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 21, 2019)

From the leaks it looks like the same camera, same lens, still no EVF. Probably they will add 4K and some software tweaks and will be good for another 3 years.


----------



## tron (Jun 21, 2019)

Adelino said:


> Dual Pixel autofocus.


I think they use a Sony sensor and they have to put a Canon sensor for Dual Pixel Autofocus.


----------



## tron (Jun 21, 2019)

Maybe they could add GPS for those landscape photos but still this would impose a burden to its battery. But at least there would be a choice.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 21, 2019)

Punio said:


> Not sure what they could offer that would tempt mark 2 owners to upgrade.


DPAF
BLE
CCAPI
GPS
4K
Microphone port
...


----------



## Proscribo (Jun 21, 2019)

At this point I won't believe until it's released.


----------



## Adelino (Jun 21, 2019)

tron said:


> I think they use a Sony sensor and they have to put a Canon sensor for Dual Pixel Autofocus.


My comment was in hope that they use their own one inch sensor with Dual Pixel AF


----------



## Adelino (Jun 21, 2019)

Kit. said:


> DPAF
> BLE
> CCAPI
> GPS
> ...


What is CCAPI?


----------



## mensaf (Jun 21, 2019)

Only a mic input will make me sell my RX100 VI for it. Kind of salty with how they've been dragging their feet on so many things, but happy with my jump to other manufacturers and now feel less tied to any one camera maker as a result.


----------



## Pascal Parvex (Jun 21, 2019)

Either they had massive problems in developing a Mark III, or the Mark II was a strong seller for all these years. I mean, the Mark II is really old for a compact camera.

DPAF it must have.


----------



## Trey T (Jun 21, 2019)

Punio said:


> Not sure what they could offer that would tempt mark 2 owners to upgrade.


4x zoom w/ constant f/1.8


----------



## Kit. (Jun 21, 2019)

Adelino said:


> What is CCAPI?


Camera Control API. On-camera HTTP server with a well-defined publicly-available RESTful API.

Already implemented on EOS RP, Rebel SL3 and PowerShot SX70 HS.

(Not sure about SL3, though; haven't seen the offical announcement)


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Jun 21, 2019)

Trey T said:


> 4x zoom w/ constant f/1.8



That would be too bold from Canon. The leaks show exactly the same lens.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 21, 2019)

Trey T said:


> 4x zoom w/ constant f/1.8


Unlikely to fit into my pocket, so no.


----------



## OremLK (Jun 21, 2019)

Seems likely that the best case is for them to tweak the lens design and make it a little sharper, like Ricoh did with the GR III. Most likely though it's the same exact lens.


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jun 23, 2019)

I would like to see a ruggedized G7X Mark III like the Olympus Tough TG-6 and pretty much the feature set of that Olympus + DPAF. Unfortunately the TG-6 has only a tiny sensor. TG-6 with 1" sensor would be really nice (doesn't necessarily need to have 20MPix, 12 MPix are fine).

Frank


----------



## slclick (Jun 23, 2019)

blackcoffee17 said:


> From the leaks it looks like the same camera, same lens, still no EVF. Probably they will add 4K and some software tweaks and will be good for another 3 years.


What makes you think it's a leaked shot? Many times the current version is used as the image for a rumor.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 24, 2019)

slclick said:


> What makes you think it's a leaked shot? Many times the current version is used as the image for a rumor.


This one, with a door for microphone port.


----------



## slclick (Jun 24, 2019)

Kit. said:


> This one, with a door for microphone port.


Well, sure...if that was linked in the article.


----------



## stevelee (Jun 25, 2019)

I am conveniently in Sweden on the trip for which I would have bought the III. I flew to Denmark the day that I would have shot video with it, my annual video project in which I normally learn to use new cameras. My II is doing great, and I will need to see details of the III before I decide to buy. Sounds like it will be ready for my fall trip.


----------



## st jack photography (Jun 26, 2019)

Those idiots still can't put filter threads on the front element like every other camera maker, so don't expect too much. Not even my g5 had filter threads. Remember, they have to remove or hold back features to put on other models thinking you are going to buy several. Canon should be ashamed with what they have done to their compacts. They can't even produce a full frame compact, and the aps-c compact is so soft with such a crap diaphragm(f5.6?) no one in their right mind is paying $1200 for that thing. Idiots.


----------



## Kit. (Jun 26, 2019)

st jack photography said:


> Those idiots still can't put filter threads on the front element like every other camera maker, so don't expect too much. Not even my g5 had filter threads. Remember, they have to remove or hold back features to put on other models thinking you are going to buy several. Canon should be ashamed with what they have done to their compacts.


I have never ever needed a filter thread on my pocket camera. It's good that they continue to keep it compact by not introducing such useless features.

People who cannot afford multiple cameras use cameras in their smartphones.


----------



## hoodlum (Jun 29, 2019)

slclick said:


> What makes you think it's a leaked shot? Many times the current version is used as the image for a rumor.



So canon did not implement dpaf and the sensor looks the same. Basically the upgrade is for 4k video and higher fps









【噂】キヤノン「PowerShot G7 X Mark III」の製品画像


デジタルカメラに関する情報や噂を気の向くままに紹介しています。




www.nokishita-camera.com


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 1, 2019)

3 years and 5 months, so dates back to 2015, but the Mark III doesn’t seem to have advanced from all that time.

Canon G7X III is now on par with the RX100 IV, let alone the VA, VI, or soon to be announced VII.

It’s unfortunate Canon’s Powershots are always out dated by the time they are released compared to the competition.

Sony invented this class and is still relying on Sony sensors....disappointing. 






Pascal Parvex said:


> Either they had massive problems in developing a Mark III, or the Mark II was a strong seller for all these years. I mean, the Mark II is really old for a compact camera.
> 
> DPAF it must have.


----------



## jmoya (Jul 1, 2019)

so wow. This will have 4k and 120fps at 1080. Name a canon full frame mirrorless or dslr that has those specs for under $5K? None. This will be my new vlogging cam. Why didn't the eos r or the 6dII or eos rp? Canon just loves sticking it to us. I'm sure the new mirrorless pro body will have these features but at what price? Over 3k


----------



## Kit. (Jul 1, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> 3 years and 5 months, so dates back to 2015, but the Mark III doesn’t seem to have advanced from all that time.
> 
> Canon G7X III is now on par with the RX100 IV, let alone the VA, VI, or soon to be announced VII.
> 
> ...


If you want to pay a higher price for a worse UI, you can go buy a Sony.


----------



## tron (Jul 1, 2019)

Same sensor and no GPS. Since I do not care for video I think I will keep my G7X MkII.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 1, 2019)

tron said:


> Same sensor and no GPS. Since I do not care for video I think I will keep my G7X MkII.


The sensor is (likely) newer with better AF, and there is BLE for reading GPS data from your phone. Still, not a huge reason to upgrade.

I wish they have exactly the same underwater case (they look similar enough).


----------



## tron (Jul 1, 2019)

Kit. said:


> The sensor is (likely) newer with better AF, and there is BLE for reading GPS data from your phone. Still, not a huge reason to upgrade.
> 
> I wish they have exactly the same underwater case (they look similar enough).


Yes! That would be a good idea. I was toying with the idea of getting the underwater case but being close to its upgrade gave me second thoughts.

But we cannot know about the sensor being new. I believe its IQ will be the same more or less (but it has good IQ). Same for AF. I would like DPAF but this probably requires a Canon sensor so...


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 1, 2019)

Nah, but for now the better camera is the RX100 VA.



Kit. said:


> If you want to pay a higher price for a worse UI, you can go buy a Sony.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 1, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Nah, but for now the better camera is the RX100 VA.


Pay $350 more for the lack of touchscreen. Meh.

And, compared to what is expected from the G7X III, no BLE (which is a really big deal to me), no mic port (which is a big deal _not_ to me, but to lots of other people).


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 1, 2019)

Sounds like you prefer a selfie stick with your camera on that touchscreen. 

So Sony came out with the RX100 IV in 2015 which is now yesterday’s specs and in 2019 Canon finally comes out with the Canon RX100 IV. Sorry, but 3 1/2 years in the making, Canon has disappointed. Sony is now 3 versions ahead so give Canon til 2026 to bring out a comparable 2019 spec camera. Jeeeeez!

Get ready for next best compact camera.



Kit. said:


> Pay $350 more for the lack of touchscreen. Meh.
> 
> And, compared to what is expected from the G7X III, no BLE (which is a really big deal to me), no mic port (which is a big deal _not_ to me, but to lots of other people).


----------



## stevelee (Jul 1, 2019)

The last Sony upgrade I saw changed the lens to a slower one with a longer zoom, just the opposite of what I want for travel. Have I missed a model? Some months back I looked at a comparable Sony at the store to see whether I might go with it or wait to upgrade (possibly) my G7X II. The salesman opined that the image quality of the Canon was better anyway. For his personal small camera use, he was considering the G7X II, but was leaning toward the M50 for his purposes.

Right now I'm going through the 900+ pictures I made with the G7X II in Denmark and Sweden the last couple of weeks. So far they look pretty decent. I posted a page of shots I made the night I arrived in Copenhagen, mostly at Tivoli, near my hotel. Nothing that spectacular, but I think they show that the camera acquitted itself well. http://www.stevelee.name/scandinavia2019/tivoli/


----------



## stevelee (Jul 1, 2019)

Kit. said:


> and there is BLE for reading GPS data from your phone.


The II already can get GPS data from the phone. I usually leave that off rather than eating battery from both devices. It may not be that much, but out tromping around on a trip I try to conserve power for the day. When I think I won't recall where I was shooting, I'll get out the phone and make one picture with it. If in doubt, I can compare time stamps from both devices to pin down where I was at the time.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Sounds like you prefer a selfie stick with your camera on that touchscreen.


Well, if your idea of using a camera is a selfie stick, it's understandable why you don't want a touchscreen.



powershot2012 said:


> So Sony came out with the RX100 IV in 2015 which is now yesterday’s specs and in 2019 Canon finally comes out with the Canon RX100 IV. Sorry, but 3 1/2 years in the making, Canon has disappointed.


I'm not shooting with specs, I'm shooting with a camera, so Canon doesn't disappoint me.


----------



## Kit. (Jul 2, 2019)

stevelee said:


> The II already can get GPS data from the phone. I usually leave that off rather than eating battery from both devices.


BLE practically doesn't eat battery. It's called "Bluetooth _Low Energy_" for a reason.

In-phone GPS does eat battery, but not a lot. Much less than WiFi does.


----------



## tron (Jul 2, 2019)

One does not have to leave GPS ON all of the time. Plus, they do not have to use logging. But since these 1inch cameras can be nice traveling cameras GPS can be useful sometimes.


----------



## powershot2012 (Jul 2, 2019)

Guess somebody cannot face the facts. LMAO!



Kit. said:


> I'm not shooting with specs, I'm shooting with a camera, so Canon doesn't disappoint me.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jul 2, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> Guess somebody cannot face the facts. LMAO!


Correct. 





LMAO


----------



## Keith_Reeder (Jul 2, 2019)

powershot2012 said:


> So Sony came out with the RX100 IV in 2015 which is now yesterday’s specs and in 2019 Canon finally comes out with the Canon RX100 IV. Sorry, but 3 1/2 years in the making, Canon has disappointed. Sony is now 3 versions ahead so give Canon til 2026 to bring out a comparable 2019 spec camera. Jeeeeez!



So - again - lets see the pictures that _only_ your Sony can provide...

Meanwhile, the Canon will outsell your heroes by a country mile. In fact, I have to wonder if Sony would still be in business if if were not for other companies being prepared to keep them afloat by buying sensors off them.

Sorry to burst your bubble, but specs are no replacement for talent and ability.


----------



## BillB (Jul 3, 2019)

So, does it now look as though th main difference between the new G5 an the new G7 will be the pop up EVF?


----------



## tron (Jul 3, 2019)

BillB said:


> So, does it now look as though th main difference between the new G5 an the new G7 will be the pop up EVF?


And the bigger lens: 24-120 1.8-2.8 equivalent vs 24-100 1.8-2.8 equivalent.


----------



## kirispupis (Jul 9, 2019)

Not sure what's wrong with this deranged Powershot2012 guy. He seems to have made it his vendetta to log onto every forum and deride the Canon Powershot cameras. He provides no facts and repeats the same rubbish every time.

Personally, I'm very excited about the G7X3 and plan to buy one for my son. He's an avid YouTuber and currently uses a Sony Rx100 IV. He has no issues with the quality, but the menu system is horrendous and his #1 issue is the lack of an external mic port. I've been looking into several Micro 4/3rds cameras but they were a bit overkill since he's perfectly happy with the fixed lens and the video quality of the Sony. He only wants to improve the audio.

Although perhaps the Rx100 VII may follow suit, I think Canon really hit a home run here by including the external audio port. The lack of a headphone port isn't a biggie because a lot of YouTubers do everything themselves. They don't have the luxury of an extra person for audio.

I would have liked to see the mic port on the G5x as well. That camera makes a bit more sense for my uses, but without the port it's useless for my son so I'll be picking up the G7x3.

Also, comparing with the Sony - they haven't improved the image quality really at all from the Mark IV to the Mark VI. They've improved things like AF, frame rate, and added a longer lens, but the image quality is the same. Since the G7X3 has a much faster lens, perceived image quality will therefore be considerably better.


----------



## karacoban haber (May 8, 2022)

thank you


----------

